# More Bitesizes ~ Amaretti



## Amaretti (Apr 24, 2007)

Injured my hand - naturally the one I need in order to live/eat/use a tablet - so my productiveness has decreased by 90%. I don't think I'll be able to finish the doublespread I was working on for 351.  Sorry. So here's some more bitesize colourings that have been piling up.











REAL MEN LIKE PINK OVERTONES! ​


----------



## ShinobiMindTricks (Apr 24, 2007)

wow, amazing as always, specially like the juugo one, impressive. I don't know what to think about the pink tones in sasuke xD its strange but looks good xD


----------



## Asuma (Apr 24, 2007)

That's awesome... O_O
You are brilliant! o_O
I want to see more and more =)
*repy*


----------



## Spike (Apr 24, 2007)

Now you have to stop. This isn't fair.

Art shouldn't look that good.


----------



## ZoePayne (Apr 24, 2007)

OMG!I'm not going to say what I always say because you already know it right? ^o^
Just one thing, what about your ava?Do you have it in a larger version?just a question...lol

Thanks!!And hope your hand gets better soon Amaretti!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 24, 2007)

Spike said:


> Now you have to stop. This isn't fair.
> 
> Art shouldn't look that good.



Yeah  10 characters


----------



## Mojim (Apr 24, 2007)

I think i've used every single word on how to describe your awesomeness colourings...so today I'm going to make it just simple...

WOW!!!! O_O


----------



## Dralaquan (Apr 24, 2007)

Excellent as always...


----------



## EB7 (Apr 24, 2007)

that lip is sexy perfect!! Furthermore, that origial  picture with sakura and naruto feels quite warm.^^

you are wonderful!! Amaretti


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 24, 2007)

Your Colorings are alwayz Amazing!!! :amazed


----------



## LayZ (Apr 24, 2007)

It feels like I'm seeing screenshots of future anime episodes.  Excellent work!


----------



## Vhea (Apr 24, 2007)

all of them are beautiful!
especially juugo's! Is like a anime screenshot!
Good job!


----------



## Sarutobikun (Apr 24, 2007)

Freaking AmaZing Oo
i don't like the sasuke colo maybe too simple Oo

The level of your colo is unreachable Oo ><


----------



## avenger87 (Apr 24, 2007)

wow jugoo looks like he's from the anime cant wait to see more pituces from you


----------



## Twenty (Apr 24, 2007)

I 'm agree with Sarutobikun, your level seems unbeatable. These colorings are simply exceptional. I wonder how you choose your color tones cuz it's always perfect.
Good luck and i hope your hand will get better (I've just realized you were a human being like us!^^). We don't want to lose you!


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Apr 24, 2007)

Brilliant bitesizes I might add XD  Love your style of colouring, its very clean and precise, with all the different tones and colours forlighting done really well. 

I especially like the first 3 panels XD I can only hope to get to half your level one day


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 24, 2007)

loooove it!
i really like that karin snapshot XD


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 24, 2007)

Awesomeness as usual!
Kudos!
Hope your hand heals up soon!


----------



## Rori (Apr 24, 2007)

That Karin is just absolutely beautiful. *dead*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Can I use it for an avatar?  




The colors are amazing on all of these, you have to do more. 

+reps


----------



## kyubisharingan (Apr 24, 2007)

.............I LOVE YOU!!!!!(no homo) srry about the hand...hope it gets better soon


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 24, 2007)

Rori ♥ said:


> That Karin is just absolutely beautiful. *dead*
> 
> Can I use it for an avatar?



Ja!  You're welcome to it.



ZoePayne said:


> OMG!I'm not going to say what I always say because you already know it right? ^o^
> Just one thing, what about your ava?Do you have it in a larger version?just a question...lol
> 
> Thanks!!And hope your hand gets better soon Amaretti!



That'll probably be in the next batch.  



Sarutobikun said:


> Freaking AmaZing Oo
> i don't like the sasuke colo maybe too simple Oo







Twenty said:


> I wonder how you choose your color tones cuz it's always perfect.



It's usually random.


----------



## sheshyo (Apr 24, 2007)

Just brilliant.. the color tone of the first panel reminds me of Eureka 7


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 24, 2007)

sheshyo said:


> Just brilliant.. the color tone of the first panel reminds me of Eureka 7



 I've been thinking that since I finished it.


----------



## sheshyo (Apr 24, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> I've been thinking that since I finished it.


 
 

It just hit me when I saw it, and personally I like it better than Naruto anime tone.


----------



## Kaki (Apr 25, 2007)

I wish you a quick recovery. Nice karin and the sasuke is particularly nice. I like how you vary your style.


----------



## Bones-Owns (Apr 25, 2007)

awsome work dude.


----------



## Homura (Apr 25, 2007)

*worships Amaretti*


----------



## Chiru (Apr 25, 2007)

Dude, I love you! XD So pretty~! You made me want both Karin and Juugo to have brown hair, which I normally hate in manga--I don't read it to see realistic people. But yeah, I love brown-haired Juugo and brown-haired Karin soooo much, even though I still say Karin's'll be dark red.

P.S. Hope the hand gets better sooner than expected. n_n


----------



## 4ghost (Apr 26, 2007)

All absolutely beautiful works.  I particularly liked how you colored Karin's most hated lip bubble thing.  I'm sure that is the look that Kishi was going for if it was in color.


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 26, 2007)

Chiru said:


> Dude, I love you! XD So pretty~! You made me want both Karin and Juugo to have brown hair, which I normally hate in manga--I don't read it to see realistic people. But yeah, I love brown-haired Juugo and brown-haired Karin soooo much, even though I still say Karin's'll be dark red.
> 
> P.S. Hope the hand gets better sooner than expected. n_n



 I actually meant for Juugo to have red hair, but it came out brown as a result from darkening it and lowering the colour saturation.

But I normally go with semi-realistic hair colours for this manga. Apart from Sakura, there really aren't that many characters that aren't either blonde, brunette or white.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Apr 26, 2007)

Haha red was what I thought his hair colour would be too XD Hopefully its right


----------



## Raizen (Apr 28, 2007)

I love them. You rock. I'm gonna rep you.


----------



## Lycanthropy (Apr 28, 2007)

Gee they're lovely! I like the Karin one best <3


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 28, 2007)

Loves them! 
The naruto and sakura one is da best!


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Apr 28, 2007)

wow all of them looks so nicely colored and clean!! wow...it's just so awesome!!


----------



## Dango (May 16, 2007)

The Karin and Juugo one remind me of scenes in movies. 
You made them look that real.

zomg, I'm so in love with you.


----------



## Tatanka (May 17, 2007)

Those are awesome. I've seen the other one's you've done and those are really cool. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## UchihaTaijiya (May 17, 2007)

These are absolutely gorgeous. 
I always look forward to your work. ^.^


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 19, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> [/CENTER]


LOVE the karin one, awesome dude @___@


----------



## Suigetsu (May 20, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> ​



Men I love wath you did with that one! You are my Idol on coloring panels and pictures.

By the way Mind if I do a banner with it? Ill give you all the credit for it.


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (May 21, 2007)

it's gorgeous as always! I love it! you're the man!


----------



## Circe (May 21, 2007)

Jealous.


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (May 21, 2007)

your karin looks too good.


----------



## Levi (May 21, 2007)

That art is most definately over 9000.


----------



## momolade (May 22, 2007)

sorry to hear about your hand 
but even crippled your amazing O_O


----------



## Denizen (May 25, 2007)

I could stare at these for ages


----------



## -Bakkun- (May 25, 2007)

Freaking awesome. Reps


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 25, 2007)

The juugo coloring is very inpressive


----------



## Hyuuga (May 26, 2007)

Incredible work Amaretti.  I especially love your Karin coloring.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 26, 2007)

AMAZING LIKE THE USUAL!  

I'll go stalk you now and your amazingness. @____@


----------



## pancake (May 27, 2007)

Wow, I adore how you did Juugo and Karin, Sasuke LOL!  I like it.

You are amazing!


----------



## Misa (May 27, 2007)

I love the karin one >< <3


----------



## Poison (May 28, 2007)

I love the Karin one it's soo pretty.  

ur awesome.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 29, 2007)

BTW, I'm using this as my set. I hope you don't mind. 
Very, very pretty~


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 29, 2007)

My goodness, your sense with color is never failing, I do like the colors you used for their hair, it is a nice seeing realistic colors as the series tends to go for that it seems.

That aside, this bitesizes thing always makes me think of candy bars and your username reminds me of caramel...is your name something pertaining to coffee...? It makes me think of it, or maybe I'm just too hungry. ^^;


----------



## Amaretti (May 29, 2007)

Yashagoro said:


> My goodness, your sense with color is never failing, I do like the colors you used for their hair, it is a nice seeing realistic colors as the series tends to go for that it seems.
> 
> That aside, this bitesizes thing always makes me think of candy bars and your username reminds me of caramel...is your name something pertaining to coffee...? It makes me think of it, or maybe I'm just too hungry. ^^;



Amaretti:



Nice to know I have a food theme going.


----------



## Morati (May 29, 2007)

Still waiting for that mind blowing tutorial of yours .


----------



## arriku (May 29, 2007)

It really needs not be said, but your colorings are very lovely and inspiring!


----------



## MiaKa_CiD (May 30, 2007)

OMG! I love your work! Amaizing!


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (May 30, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> Injured my hand - naturally the one I need in order to live/eat/use a tablet - so my productiveness has decreased by 90%. I don't think I'll be able to finish the doublespread I was working on for 351.  Sorry. So here's some more bitesize colourings that have been piling up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have yet to see anything short of breathtaking in your colorings ^_^


----------



## Senzur (May 30, 2007)

awesome job, great work!


----------



## Amaretti (Jun 1, 2007)

Updated Karin:


----------



## Tmb04 (Jun 1, 2007)

That was quick. You did a real nice Job yet again


----------



## Yups (Jun 1, 2007)

damn you are really talented!Your coluring is great...maybe you shpuldn't do this for just a hobby,no?
Hope u'r hand get's better soon*hugs*


----------



## Lux inactive (Jun 2, 2007)

Amazing! Karin looks absolutely stunning.


Hope your hand will heal soon


----------



## Vicious (Jun 2, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> Updated Karin:


Wow Amaretti, that's amazing  nice job


----------



## Homura (Jun 2, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> Updated Karin:



Wow you work really fast. Mind if I use it as my avy?


----------



## Amaretti (Jun 2, 2007)

Karin said:


> Wow you work really fast. Mind if I use it as my avy?



Sure, go ahead.


----------



## Dango (Jun 3, 2007)

Fast!
How long did it take you to recolor her hair?


----------



## Edo (Jun 6, 2007)

I love the one in your sig with Karin and Sakura...excellent.


----------



## No More Flowers (Jun 7, 2007)

That Karin snapshot is unearthly.  Thank you!


----------



## spaZ (Jun 8, 2007)

some amazing colorings as always


----------



## Gintara (Jun 8, 2007)

I like all of them; now that it comes back to me, Karin somehow reminds me of Angela Aki out of NO reason at all...don't know where it came from. 8D


----------



## Haruno Sakura (Jun 9, 2007)

That Karin's totally gorgeous...


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I liked more the black haired version of karin but that hair colour scheme you used its Amaizing, really outstanding change


----------



## Chiru (Jun 9, 2007)

Update Juugo and I'll be happy.

:3


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 11, 2007)

Dude you are seriously one of the best colourists I've seen on the forums.


----------



## Kyosuke (Jun 13, 2007)

awesome! i envy you... you're too good


----------



## alkeality (Aug 20, 2007)

Please teach me your ways I admire your work so much you are the masta!


----------



## krickitat (Aug 20, 2007)

you know sasuke loves pink 

he has too


----------



## Franklin Stein (Aug 22, 2007)

omg can u hook me up with some lineart please i wanna get nearly as half as good as u by the time i die


----------



## Crystal Renee (Aug 22, 2007)

Real men do like pink overtones 

I love your coloring style, it's amazing. <3 I hope your hand gets better soon. I know it must be devestating not to be able to use it properly.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 22, 2007)

Really nice! I love the shading and colors along with the sparkling light from Karin's lip.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 22, 2007)

Excellent work.


----------



## ♥Aqua Mist♥ (Aug 23, 2007)

OMG!! I love the how you coloured them.I love all 4 of them!


----------



## Enzo (Aug 26, 2007)

I really like it!


----------



## Lonely Soul (Aug 26, 2007)

Those are nice. :}


----------



## Creator (Aug 26, 2007)

Amaretti, marry me.  If your as beautiful as your art then you have to marry me.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 26, 2007)

*They're real good, I hope your hand gets better, honey!*


----------



## wapy (Aug 26, 2007)

wowo you're getting greater at each pic you paint! It is awesome! I wish I could do that!


----------



## Byakkö (Aug 26, 2007)

Amazing, I really love the Juugo one, it looks so.. real. 

And I actually like the pink-overtone Sasuke, it's kinda...cool.


----------



## Byakkö (Aug 26, 2007)

Creator said:


> Amaretti, marry me.  If your as beautiful as your art then you have to marry me.



I think Amaretti is a guy


----------



## cloystreng (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow those are awesome.  I especially like the second one.


----------



## Neji33 (Aug 26, 2007)

They are the best I have ever seen


----------



## Itachi133ui (Aug 28, 2007)

Cool, you have a lot of talent Amaretti.


----------

